# Check This Out! One Swamp Logger



## D&B Mack (Feb 23, 2012)

Couldn't find that this was posted already,

Official Site of Swamp Logger Simitrio Ruiz

He has his own website and book! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 25, 2012)

good for him.hes the only real one out there on tv. he just works,no cussing,no rehersed drama. just does his job.


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------

